# Our Turkey Day!



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2012)

We were assigned to pies and mash potatoes this year for Thanksgiving. Here's how we spent our thanksgiving.

We cheated on pies - our good friend's restaurant helped with them  ! we were at Jon's parents home for dinner, so Jon didn't have the whole drawers to use all the knives he wanted this time.



































































Our cats took their turns to come downstairs to say hello to us.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice pics as usual, thanks Sara. And when I grow up, I want a stove like that...

Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2012)

Stephan-

Jon's parents completed their kitchen just few weeks ago, and we are totally jealous with them! Jon and I have this HORRIBLE electric stove at our apartment, and it's just depressing... It disconnect itself in the middle of cooking, they don't heat up quickly enough, and it just doesn't get hot enough anyway.... When I can afford a nicer place, i really want the "real" stove and oven(s) and backyard!!


----------



## steeley (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice kitchen and pictures .


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 23, 2012)

You brought your cats with you?
Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Time with family is priceless.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> You brought your cats with you?
> Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Time with family is priceless.



nah... our apartment doesnt allow pets, so they live with my parents now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2012)

we have three cats at Jon's parents' - Kiki, Lily and Jiji. Jiji, one in the photo above, is my favorite


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>



I love these the best


----------



## dough (Nov 24, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I love these the best



haha all i could think was kids in the hall "I'm crushing your head" or cake/pie in this case.


----------



## rshu (Nov 24, 2012)

Great looking pies, and very nice kitchen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 24, 2012)

dough said:


> haha all i could think was kids in the hall "I'm crushing your head" or cake/pie in this case.



Exactly...it made me feel old to realize that KitH started in 1988 though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2012)

holiday season still continues... hopefully i get to play around with photos more! i'll post my photos on KKF more often <3


----------

